# Yucca Cactus Walking Stick



## Yucca (1 mo ago)

Anyone make a walking stick out of the Yucca Cactus stalk ?


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I never have. They're not native to my area.

Welcome aboard. You a stickmaker?


----------



## Yucca (1 mo ago)

dww2 said:


> I never have. They're not native to my area.
> 
> Welcome aboard. You a stickmaker?


Just a novice.


----------



## Yucca (1 mo ago)

dww2 said:


> I never have. They're not native to my area.
> 
> Welcome aboard. You a stickmaker?


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Wow, those are pretty cool. Some interesting grain patterns in a couple of them. 

What do you use for a finish?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have made a number if yucca Sticks the years I lived in Arizona. They make a nice stick. The are best if they are about one year stocks. Harvisted in the late fall ,early winter after they flowed. Older stocks are more brital and will splinter more. They have a lot of sharp thorn like sticker on them so be car full if they have not been cleand off. The stock look a bit like a blond blackthorn with the knobs on the stick. I do not know if Treeline still sells them. they did at one time.


----------



## dangerranger (9 mo ago)

If you harvest these Collect the ones still standing. Once they have been laying on the ground they rot quickly. But the standing ones make good sticks. DR


----------



## Yucca (1 mo ago)

dangerranger said:


> If you harvest these Collect the ones still standing. Once they have been laying on the ground they rot quickly. But the standing ones make good sticks. DR


Yes you are absolutely correct about the right time to harvest. The sticks I harvest this time were out of season. 
The time I usually harvest is right after the Yucca stalk flower's. I let they dry out around 3 weeks in the Arizona sun and they are perfect. I will be posting a update on a few I have finished. Not my best work but certainly are reliable walking sticks.
I am getting ready to stain my finish on the staff I am going to give to a Abbot who is truly a man of God.


----------

